# 2002 Sentra 1.8L transmission filter



## Georgecarnage7 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello all. 
Returning member of the forum after appx 10 years. No stranger to Nissan, it's all I'll get. 

Currently have my car of 8 years, a 2002 Sentra GXE 1.8L. It's just shy of 270,000 miles on the original drivetrain. 

I've become more prudent of maintenance with the mileage on it. I've been changing the ATF twice a year, I put a lot of miles on it regularly. I wasn't always on top of ATF changes and had pretty burned fluid at one time. 

I can't find a whole lot of info on the filter. Is there one? Is it replaceable and should it be replaced? It seems that after 14 years and 270,000 miles, it's a safe bet that if possible, it should be done. On the other hand, I recently learned that these dont have a replaceable fuel filter. 

The transmission isn't a problem, except for a pretty hard downshift from (I think) 2nd to 1st when decelerating with no throttle. If you give it even the slightest amount of gas, it shifts normally. 

Otherwise, I'll just keep doing a drain and fill!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it does have a filter in the trans...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's really more of a screen than a filter and it's not intended to be serviced. If you have enough debris in your transmission fluid to restrict or clog the screen, then you don't need a fluid service and filter replacement... You need a transmission overhaul. The amount of debris that would be required to clog the screen would indicate something is breaking apart, most likely one of the clutch packs.


----------

